# What's up y'all?



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 8, 2021)

Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky. 

I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL.Yeah!!!!

There are ladies here...well most of them anyway.

You better run and get some killing rifles.....................


----------



## norwegen (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice to meet you [REDACTED].

Do you wish the ladies a good day, too?


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome!   I spent a few years working in Sandy Hook KY.   Beautiful area!


----------



## d0gbreath (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome Soldier. 

What is coin roll hunting?


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

You're flag is racist- just an FYI- but, sfw- I love the Stars and Stripes myself- especially on top of the General Lee-


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 8, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Welcome Soldier.
> 
> What is coin roll hunting?


I think he looks for silver in coin rolls, if you find the silver it is all profit...You do realize that the Stars and Bars is a Southern White Democrat Battle Standard?

Welcome though.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome from a backwoods Florida Cracker.


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

I hunt for bicentennial quarters- when I get change- they're getting pretty rare, or at least in my change.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> You're flag is racist- just an FYI- but, sfw- I love the Stars and Stripes myself- especially on top of the General Lee-


Actually, the flag is history.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Apr 8, 2021)

Yo, wait till you meet some of the brilliant Black folks around here, usually in the Race Relations category, they will put you to shame for that there Confederate Flag.


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Actually, the flag is history.


Look where I'm from- then tell me something I don't know.


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Welcome Soldier.
> 
> What is coin roll hunting?


Nothing like finding some fresh coin rolls and cooking them up!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2021)

You are wearing a mask even though you are out there in the great outdoors?

That isn't even required here in the people's republic of Oregon.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > You're flag is racist- just an FYI- but, sfw- I love the Stars and Stripes myself- especially on top of the General Lee-
> ...


Four year loser history.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


American history. The history you assholes are trying to destroy.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Soldier.
> ...




Maybe people collect the coin roll wrappers?

Or the one time use bank full coin rolls?


----------



## Peace (Apr 8, 2021)

Lived outside Beechmont, Ky back in the late 80’s... Don’t miss it at all!


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome, my nigga


----------



## d0gbreath (Apr 8, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Maybe people collect the coin roll wrappers?
> 
> Or the one time use bank full coin rolls?


I would hunt for them if they were full.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


American four year loser history....


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 8, 2021)

Lol, it's already starting.



1. I am not a racist, never was, and never will be. This is a temporary avatar, so settle yer butts on down.

2. I say "good day gentlemen" not because I'm sexist, but because I'm not the kind of guy who says amen and awomen. 




AAAAnyways, y'all can say what you want about the Confederacy, it don't bother me none. I just want to clear up some things before I get labeled. Y'all can learn more about my stance on politics, confederacies etc. later on. This thread is just so I can say "Hi".


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Lol, it's already starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, my nigga


----------



## Hellokitty (Apr 8, 2021)

What exactly is a "holler"? Welcome patriot!


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Compare that to your losing history. I bet yours is longer.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 8, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> What exactly is a "holler"? Welcome patriot!




It's kind of a "good ol' boy" reference to the deep canyon like draws between ridges, mostly wooded. It's technical definition is a heavily wooded area out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 8, 2021)

See if I say hi to you again!
Bet if I was white I woulda got a thumbs up!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.  I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.




18 years old.  I've got mud on my boots older than that.  You might have some real idea about the world in another 30 years.  -1.
Conservative.  +1.
Moronic kids.  Gee, most kids really are these days dumber than hammered shit, aren't they?  +1.
Home schooled.  +2.
Confederate flag.  Flags are just sheets of fiber.  Flags do not bother me, never met a bad one.  Loyal to your history at least.  +1.
Thank God.  Religious, moral upbringing.  +1.
Live on a farm.  +2.  Funny how people stop wanting to be democrats as soon as they get away from the big city noise box and have a chance to think for themselves!
Total score:  +7.  Far Right Hard Right conservative.  Welcome.  The moonbat libtards here are just gonna love you!


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome at the forum , i like your flag , this is my flag at home !


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

Here they are in their natural habitat, somewhere near Butcher Holler.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> What exactly is a "holler"? Welcome patriot!




Slang colloquialism for a Hollow.  Usually, a small valley between hills or mountains.


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

Loretta Lynn was born a coal miners daughter, in a cabin, in Butcher Holler-


----------



## JGalt (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...



Welcome fellow Southerner. Born and bred in Arkansas, myself. Lived in Texas before moving way up here to this God-forsaken frozen wasteland called "Wisconsin."

But I don't miss the copperheads, Rattlers, Black Widow spiders, and Stinging Asps. Fuck those things.

Even so, my heart will always be in Dixie. I was surprised how many rednecks there are up here. Honky-tonk bars all over the place and quite a few stars and bars flags being flown. Like they say, there's two kinds of people in the world: Southerners, and those who want to be Southerners.


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

JGalt said:


> there's two kinds of people in the world: Southerners, and those who want to be Southerners.


Yessir! It is a way of life- a laid back, but intense, mind set-


----------



## JGalt (Apr 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a "holler"? Welcome patriot!
> ...



Now that you gots that one down, you can 'splain the difference 'tween"crick" and "creek."


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Born and bred in Arkansas


Me too, I'm my own cousin!


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Loretta Lynn was born a coal miners daughter, in a cabin, in Butcher Holler-


You yankees always mess it up!

in a cabin, on a hill in Butcher Holler


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > You're flag is racist- just an FYI- but, sfw- I love the Stars and Stripes myself- especially on top of the General Lee-
> ...



Yes it is.   But, like the Swastika, the meaning has changed due to it's use by a few.


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Only to those few.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Hardly.   The swastika was a symbol of luck (among other things) until the early 20th century.   The symbol itself is +/-3,000 years old.   But you would be hard pressed to find anyone who still thinks it is a symbol of luck.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > there's two kinds of people in the world: Southerners, and those who want to be Southerners.
> ...



...freedom, independence, self-reliance, self-sufficiency, sovereignty,  autonomy from the federal government....those are things the stars and bars stand for.

Yankee liberals don't understand the true meaning of the stars and bars flag, nor do they comprehend the Southern way of life. It all represents "slavery" to them.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Again, it is history. You do not have to like it.


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> You yankees always mess it up!


I'm from Fort Worth, originally, raised in the pan handle and west Texas and have lived in Houston since January 69- I used to have a buddy (dead now) who said anybody who lived north of Alvin was a yankee- LOL


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I hunt for bicentennial quarters- when I get change- they're getting pretty rare, or at least in my change.


i have rolls...where do i dump them


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 8, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> i have rolls...where do i dump them


Keep them for posterity- they will be more valuable someday


----------



## WTF19 (Apr 8, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


lets see, you've been on here for 12...so...12 losing years


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Now that you gots that one down, you can 'splain the difference 'tween"crick" and "creek."




Sure.  A crick is a mispronunciation of creek.    Some might say a crick is a small creek.  Common southern vernacular.

If the crick has good crayfish in it for eatin', then make that a definite.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 8, 2021)

So a bit of a backstory on my screen name.

It's almost an inside joke to some... My parents, and their parents, all the way back to 1732 were Pennsylvanians,, every damn bit of them. I was the first Southern born child in the history of my family, and I was raised in the heart of the Confederacy, Culpeper County Virginia. Since then, I have lived in West Virginia and now Kentucky, and am hoping to move either further down South when I get the chance.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So a bit of a backstory on my screen name.
> 
> It's almost an inside joke to some... My parents, and their parents, all the way back to 1732 were Pennsylvanians,, every damn bit of them. I was the first Southern born child in the history of my family, and I was raised in the heart of the Confederacy, Culpeper County Virginia. Since then, I have lived in West Virginia and now Kentucky, and am hoping to move either further down South when I get the chance.





I bet you're a good seng hunter.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you gots that one down, you can 'splain the difference 'tween"crick" and "creek."
> ...



That doesn't explain the crick in my neck I had when I woke up this morning.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

JGalt said:


> That doesn't explain the crick in my neck I had when I woke up this morning.





That's a different kind of crick.

That's a small pain that seldom goes away and always hits at the worst possible time.

My doctor calls them democrats.


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


By the amount of people who still display the stars and bars I'd have to disagree with you and so would they.


----------



## miketx (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > You yankees always mess it up!
> ...


We lived in Fort Worth 25 years, until 2004.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> I hunt for bicentennial quarters- when I get change- they're getting pretty rare, or at least in my change.


I thought they would be valuable, but talked to some coin collectors who pointed out that many were minted.  Only the proofs and uncirculated would have a value..
1776-1976 Quarter | Learn the Value of This Bicentennial Coin (silverrecyclers.com)


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> Here they are in their natural habitat, somewhere near Butcher Holler.
> View attachment 477724


Mike, you kill me.....


----------



## OldLady (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Lol, it's already starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi G.T.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 8, 2021)

JGalt said:


> .freedom, independence, self-reliance, self-sufficiency, sovereignty, autonomy from the federal government....those are things the stars and bars stand for.


And they lost


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Your outside with nobody around and your wearing a mask?


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> ...



How many people were right behind the person taking the picture?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > You're flag is racist- just an FYI- but, sfw- I love the Stars and Stripes myself- especially on top of the General Lee-
> ...



So is this:


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


German history.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



World history.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


You are right. History is history. Good or bad.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I agree with, as far as history goes.    But there were a lot of years in which domestic terrorists used the symbol to keep a segment of the population in line.  Both the overt terrorist acts and the threat of more of those acts created a legacy for that piece of history.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 8, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


We are supposed to learn from history, not pay for it.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 8, 2021)

JGalt said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...




James and I have been arguing about that for 38 years.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...




Hello and welcome!

I'm a troll and I like it.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 8, 2021)

miketx said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Born and bred in Arkansas
> ...




Reported for kinda sorta incest smack on yourself.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



When a symbol is used to terrify a specific segment of the population, and many people of authority ignored the issues, it changes the way the symbol is perceived.

You are not having to pay for it.   But how many think that flag that has caused so much trouble is the flag of the Confederate States?

Yes, the Confederacy is history.   But to wave the Battle Flag of the Army of Northern Virginia around like it means something, when that meaning has been co-opted by a couple of generations of domestic terrorists is insanity.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 8, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> You're flag is racist- just an FYI- but, sfw- I love the Stars and Stripes myself- especially on top of the General Lee-


Isn't everything "Racist" nowadays. Math is racist. Why? Because Whites and Asians are better at it.


----------



## petro (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 9, 2021)

Y'all know I'm wearing the mask for anonymity right??


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.



When will you be 19?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 9, 2021)

deannalw said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Just hope you don't get into the "Chili with Beans/No Beans" argument. Folks have been known to die over that one.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 9, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> ...



In October.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...



What star sign are you?


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2021)

welcome to our little slice of the interwebs... 

i will reserve judgement on how to respond to you in the future until i have read some of yer posts in the various forums.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



"not pay for it"???

Learn from history but not rewrite it for political reasons.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No, it should not be rewritten.    But no one should selectively ignore the parts they don't like either.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a "holler"? Welcome patriot!
> ...


...not to be confused with a bottom...which is a valley with a flat area between hills...usually caused by river siltation and used for agriculture.

If someone tells you to meet them at Schockley Bottoms and you go to Schockley Holler...even though Schockley Holler LOOKS more like an actual bottom......you're in the wrong place...


----------



## Jets (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome to funcoland...


----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2021)

playtime said:


> welcome to our little slice of the interwebs...
> 
> i will reserve judgement on how to respond to you in the future until i have read some of yer posts in the various forums.


No one cares about your judgement but you.

Please reserve it forever.


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Y'all know I'm wearing the mask for anonymity right??


I thought it wuz cuz you ugly!


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Soldier and fellow Patriot!
We need more good citizens like you.

My best friend from high school and her husband have two sons about your age who complain about the liberal agenda taught in schools. I contacted Turning Point USA to start a chapter for teaching Constitutional education instead of students getting harassed and bullied for being conservative.

I'm a Constitutionalist, Universalist and Texas Democrat who everyone says is too conservative to last there, but I am committed to reparations the Democrats owe taxpayers for destroying and exploiting the Black communities and minority voters with ongoing govt abuses I have been working to correct since I first became active in local politics and govt in the early 1990s when I was 23.

Now I'm trying to help the next generation of leaders NOT make the same mistakes that have caused a huge gap between the 80s kids like me who enjoyed the benefits of the Reagan conservative revival, and today's liberal reactionary backlash that has swung the other way.

We need to take the BEST of every party.
Your Congress Rep Rand Paul is like today's Daniel Boone. We need to team up under TX GOP Allen West who has called to unite States to form a Constitutional Confederation.

If your parents would like to work on a team to help make sure everyone is educated on Constitutional laws and enforcement, Hey let's do this.

If you would like, I am happy to help raise money for you to take a trip to TX to visit the Alamo and I can ask my GOP friends who are Party chairs, can we organize a coalition meeting just for independent students and graduates like you. To make sure you have all the support you need to take over management and leadership when it is your turn to be in charge.

Thanks for joining us!

Sorry if I overdid it with my welcome.

But I hate to see my favorites student (my best friend's son) get in trouble for talking back to teachers when they start the liberal clap trap crap.

I want to make sure all our future generations have the opportunities we had in the 80s, where we worked hard and had fun, enjoyed good music and free speech with uncensored humor, and didn't pollute our own nest or attack our own country.

If you have ideas you want to pursue, let me know how I can help you and any of the parties you want to work with. Rand Paul and Ted Cruz, Allen West and Lt Gov Patrick all need support to keep Texas and other States Constitutionalist and not fall to socialist statism.

Yours truly,
Emily in Houston


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Lol, it's already starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you speak or support Constitutionalism and the belief in limited govt, that is inherently considered "racist" or "historically biased" against the Black liberal belief in getting rights through govt and using govt for general welfare by a statist approach to central authority.

As an Asian American, I've been called racist and even white supremacist for defending Constitutional rights and enforcement in support of restoring a national historic Freed Slave church district built by unity between White and Black Christians that has been destroyed by Black Democrat politics while blaming Republicans for being racist. 

Unfortunately in order to unite the Black liberals and church leaders for power, this means attacking and subjugating all Black conservatives as the new field slaves while the liberal Blacks become the house slaves seeking favor of the Party masters in charge.

The term for this nonsense is
"Neighbor Pleez"
which I learned from witnessing and experiencing the tragic, invisible genocide of Freedmen's Town, censored and sold in the media as gentrification to eliminate urban blight.

But seriously, the issue of field slaves vs house slaves has always been used in class wars to subjugate people by preventing unity among the grassroots and uprising to overthrow corruption at the top. In one case it is the British keeping Muslims and Hindus divided, until they turned against the common enemy, kicked out the imperialists, and liberated India (only to go through their own internal process of fighting this sane battle again within their own populations).

That's as polite as I can be about how Democrats "complain about slavery and reparations" yet seek involuntary servitude of taxpayers by running everything through govt without our consent. Instead of just Blacks being 2/5 slave and 3/5 free, where taxes approach 40% or more, then everyone has equal opportunity to become 2/5 slave to govt.

The House slaves and Field slaves are taught to turn against each other to keep the Master puppets in charge.

It is sad enough to see this divide and conquer the Black leadership and churches to prevent them from uniting.

Even within Parties it is used to attack and bring down the real leadership while buying and selling seats to the people willing to sell out to keep their jobs.

And what we see in the media is the party of the rich blaming the poor and the party of the poor blaming the rich.

Again, Neighbor Pleez!

Quit treating people like field slaves vs house slaves. We are all paying for very bad govt abuses and corruption until we unite across parties, and stand up for corrections. Taxpayers have already been charged the costs. If we take this huge debt we have been accruing, treat it like a credit card account, and go through it to either confirm charges were Constitutional or they were private decisions benefiting certain States, Parties, Corporate entities or social programs not approved by taxpayers, we can reclaim enough capital, credits or collateral using land and property to back debts owed TO taxpayers, and turn this situation around.

We can turn the tables on govt, where people are supposed to hire govt and tell our govt what we want done or we hire better contractors. We are supposed to be in charge and provide the plans to govt, not the other way around with federal mandates issued by the few to try to control the collective public.

The liberal approach of using govt for establishing the collective will of the people has turned backwards and only united around the Democratic Party agenda, leaving out and overruling all other creeds from the Greens and Libertarians to the Conservative Republicans, Constitutionalists and even Christian Anarchists. This Discrimination by Creed must stop on all levels.

Because the entire Party system was abused to conspire to violate equal civil rights by Discrimination by Creed, this ought to be publicly recognized as a Felony.

So either we will see a class action lawsuit, or a unity among Christians from the Democrats to Republicans, Christian Libertarians and Anarchist Christians, Greens and Constitutionalists to agree to corrections, to collect back from wrongdoers or beneficiaries owing taxpayers for loans debts or danages, and reimburse these credits back to taxpayers through a reserve system by state or by party to cover costs of reforms without charging taxpayers more than we consent. We should actually save and make money by charging and collecting back from wrongdoers responsible for abusing govt and taxpayer resources.

That is what I see happening if we are going to solve problems effectively, given the political diversity of parties and beliefs in America, to unite and include all people of all states, with half the populations voting liberal and half voting conservative.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


No I don't, you can't be a real country boy because you never mentioned hunting mushrooms, snipes or deer. You being into numismatics tells me you are a suburbanite.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

miketx said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Soldier.
> ...


The half dollar ones are the best.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> ...


My youngest son is a liberal and complains about the conservative agenda being taught in school.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...


*>My youngest son is a liberal and complains about the conservative agenda being taught in school.*

If you are referring to the local public schools, I bet you have great schools with above-average test scores on aptitude tests and below-average drop out rate, and above average rates of college attendance.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...


Where are you located Moonglow ?

I believe in teaching conflict resolution to empower students, teachers and parents to solve problems locally within their schools. And restorative justice programs to stop the abuse and waste of tax dollars on failed prisons and punishment that could better fund more schools, jobs for teachers, smaller class sizes, and even medical internships and education to support universal care without raising more taxes.

To create a collaborative environment of partnerships within schools, programs like www.rachelschallenge.org have helped schools stop bullying and restore community. While for adult education and healing from racial divisions the nonprofit CHR has done the best job with workshops and outreach to teach positive dialogue www.centerforhealingracism.org 
Is the conservative bias coming from the parents in the district or from the school admin?

Are your children more interested in arts or sciences?  Sociology or community type programs?

I can recommend some really cool groups, if your son wants help to start a club or after school program.

What kind of interests or activities does the school support, or what are they missing?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome new poster - WELCOME
We needed more backwoods Trump loons in this forum!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...



Kids like that get stuffed in lockers


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So a bit of a backstory on my screen name.
> 
> It's almost an inside joke to some... My parents, and their parents, all the way back to 1732 were Pennsylvanians,, every damn bit of them. I was the first Southern born child in the history of my family, and I was raised in the heart of the Confederacy, Culpeper County Virginia. Since then, I have lived in West Virginia and now Kentucky, and am hoping to move either further down South when I get the chance.


Hey my boyfriend's dad was a do it yourselfer from PA. He still has family he used to visit up there for reunions till he quit driving that far.

I have friends starting their own cooperative township in Splendora, based on growing food on 3-5 acres of land they just cleared. The church based nonprofit runs and trains people in managing their own health care cooperatives at cost to cut out corporate and govt middlemen and contract directly through nonprofit associations.

If you want to come visit Texas, or set up a 3 to 12 month paid internship, I can introduce you to the team. If you can teach us how to farm and best use the blank land that is ready to go, that could be your job with the cooperative, while Bret (the Libertarian lawyer) handles all the nonprofit licensing and contracts so we can legally do whatever we want as a church based program. And Don the founder trains us in all the health care aspects based on over 30 years of R&D.

I would like to set up internships with Ted Cruz or Dan Crenshaw (or also SJLee and Lizzie Fletcher who are Democrats) to study the ability of Cooperatives to separate prochoice and prolife tax funding to solve political conflicts over health care.

Would you like to contact your KY Senator Paul Rand who supports medical associations? And see if we could set up a college level program and internship for you? You could study and work with the nonprofit Cooperative in Texas, then we would help you replicate it in KY.

I would be willing to intern on the legal and legislative policies, in order to go through the same process Don and Bret went through in TX, and make that available in other states.

But just to work on developing the Cooperative farm where the residents decide democratically how to apply their own resources and manage their own economy, are you interested in that?

If you just want to focus on interests on hunting or farming, and go visit two or three  ranches  and shoot wild hogs. I can ask some friends if you want to come visit. (Another friend wants to set up his own farm, for hunting wild hogs and processing the meat, but doesn't know where to begin.)

I don't own land, but I know places you could go hog hunting. Don's church nonprofit owns about 35 acres (including their own gun shooting range area) he has invited anyone interested in the Cooperative to come live and work there and decide how to use it to teach independent living. He isn't into politics but just wants to grow solutions through the cooperative where you invest and manage resources directly and democratically.

Bret is more Libertarian but doesn't share Christian faith as the Constitutionalists tend to invoke. I would like to know how Sen. Paul might respond to this idea of supporting education in Constitutional govt and health care cooperatives to democratize districts to be self governing.

Is there a local college near you that might support a 2 year associate degree or internship for credits? I think there is an alternative college on the East coast that allows students to design their own degree plan by consulting with their staff and connecting it to real outreach and experience as part of the education. When you finish your program you ring the bell.  Would you and your parents be open to ideas for collaborating on designing a college program for you?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


A mod getting all political in an intro thread?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome Confederate Soldier, I look forward to your first intellectual exchange with the forum French 

. . . it should prove to be an interesting read.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


McDonald County R-I School District is an above average, public school district located in Anderson, MO. It has 3,794 students in grades PK, K-12 with a student-teacher ratio of 13 to 1. According to state test scores, 43% of students are at least proficient in math and 50% in reading.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


They didn't do that when I was in school nor do they do it now or in the 1990's when my oldest son attended.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

You can sell your agendas and your religions to kids all day long it doesn't mean they will go along with it.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes and No WinterBorn
This is not an exclusive monopoly.
We do have to be careful and considerate but that does not mean judging and punishing people for our differences in cultural meaning and perspective.

The WAP video upset a lot of people, but not everyone agreed. Dissenters can turn off the Grammy's and not support that sector of the music industry.

You can wave your own flag and teach your interpretation of these symbols.

But you cannot expect to impose your interpretation as the "dominant mandate everyone must follow" without becoming the thought police you are fighting against.

======
Confederate Soldier 
Sorry to go off on tangents about education and who's teaching what history.

The family I mentioned also got letters from their HOA to take down their Trump flags etc. The father has his patriot flag, Texas and Come and Take it Goliad flag and refused to stop flying them while other neighbors have their BLM and rainbow flags up. Free speech for all!

He's the one who takes family trips to see the Alamo and rally to save it and the state from revisionist censorship.

He got hassled for his flags, and just told the HOA free speech is for everyone.

Thanks for joining us here, sorry we already filled your thread with all this other stuff.

Please feel free to start another thread. So we can fill that one up, too!

God bless you and your family. Please post pics of what you like to do best on your farm. We get all stuck in our own heads online, maybe we need to see real action in real life and snap us back into real world reality. Not online theory.

Thank you and good to hear from you.

My apologies again, please start more threads. Yours truly, Emily


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > So a bit of a backstory on my screen name.
> ...


I live by Noel, Mo. I have 43 acres and I don't kill for sport just survival.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Rye Catcher WinterBorn 
We can ALL write our own histories from our perspective. But claim responsibility that is our voice. Not try to make "other people responsible" for agreeing or validating how we say and see things.

Real free speech and intellectual freedom of beliefs stands on its own. 

We do not need to make other people wrong in order to be right.

That is a scarcity mentality myth used to compete for pack dominance in pecking order turf wars to delineate leaders from followers and organize by likeminded groups.

Once we agree to respect each other equally, and use all groups effectively to govern their own members, we can all be right and stay within our respective jurisdiction, especially where we conflict.

We can peacefully co exist and still keep our different beliefs and perspectives.

The one thing that changes is our perception of conflict. We do not need to change or coerce beliefs to get along.

Just find better solutions that don't require imposing or forcing change on people or groups of different beliefs. And we can make the most of our resources and relations, even if we still see things in different ways or take contradictory approaches to govt. We don't have to agree on everything in order to focus on where we do agree to get things done.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It's rated B+ from your invisible link I found.  Also, average graduation rate is 92%.









						McDonald County R-I School District Test Scores and Academics
					

Explore McDonald County R-I School District test scores and academic statistics.




					www.niche.com
				




Those proficiency ratings seem very low to me (barely above average for MO).





__





						Top 10 Best Math Proficiency Public Schools in Missouri (2022-23)
					

View the top 10 best math proficiency public schools in Missouri 2022-23. Read about great schools like: Voy Spears Junior Elementary School, Mark Twain Elementary School and Festus Elementary School.




					www.publicschoolreview.com
				




Could be worse, I guess. He could live in a Liberal city with a dramatically worse educational environment.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...


Don is more into natural green living and socializing the costs of health care without losing the democratic liberty of personal ownership and management to govt.

The hog hunting would be at other sites, not at his location.

A different friend Steve wants to set up a farm for hunting hogs and processing meat, but he hasn't made any plans where to look for land much less raise money.

The man I know who has land around Fredericksburg is part of the Latino Coalition that is Conservative.

The family I know raising two sons Conservative plans to buy land and move West. But not that far out.

The places with hogs destroying ranches are closer to East Texas where these hogs came in from Arkansas.

I also heard about a nonprofit in Arkansas that has land to set up sustainable farming.

Don's acreage in Splendora north of Kingwood is focused so far on the health care cooperative, and started planning for the farming and gardening right when the pandemic shutdowns hit.

If Confederate Soldier or anyone else here  is interested in starting there, where there is already housing available for room and board for anyone who wants to visit or move there to work and live. We want to use that training to build co-op sites elsewhere, such as helping my friend Steve find and buy land for a hog farm either around Dallas or maybe closer to the Border.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I was a poster before I was a mod.   And I am still, often, just a regular poster.   Albeit, one you can't put on ignore.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I am not imposing my interpretation on anyone.  Just explaining why the waving of the battle flag of the army of Northern Virginia is prone to incite hostile feelings in some.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


In the old days?  30, 40 years ago. . . the left liked to offend folks, they were never worried about folks feelings.  This is America, grow up and be responsible for your own damn feelings.

If you can't control your feelings?  You are a child and had lousy parenting and schooling.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


The meat is not worth eating which is why they would render them into lye soap. As long as there is a police state, a drug war and a war on terror there is no freedom or liberty in the USA.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Many people, like the Mexicans, are able to cull the meat for both food and other products. Either way it doesn't need to go to waste and can create jobs and ways of feeding people.

My friend Steve even likes the idea of making his dream farm into a place for pitbull rescues and training dogs to hunt dogs. So he can create jobs solving several problems with both dangerous dogs and hogs to stop attacks, while creating much needed jobs for immigrant workers or ex inmates who could work on land in exchange for shares in ownership.

Why not have workers trained to run and manage their own hog farms instead of gangs running crime through sanctuary cities.

Confederate Soldier  What kind of work do you do on your farm? Have the Trump tariff and bailout policies or the issues of organic and environmental conservation affected the farm business and operations where you are?


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I am all grown up, thanks.  I am also responsible for my own damn feelings.   No problem.

I have control over my feelings.  I am not a child.   And I had excellent parents and good schooling.




But thanks for your concern.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I beg to differ.  As long as you do not take a really big hog, the meat is absolutely delicious.    At least the meat from the hogs I have killed in south Georgia si.

I do hunt.   For both sport and for food.   And see nothing wrong with it.   I am helping keep things balance and certainly doing service for local farmers.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Great. . . so stop white knighting for folks, and let anyone say anything they want, and wave any flag they want.

Freedom, what a concept?


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I am only responsible for what I say.  I am not responsible for your misinterpretation of what I say.

Can you please point out where I said people should not be allowed to wave any flag they want?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You are telling the forum, when others use a flag, what their intentions are. . . by the reactions on-lookers have.

_  "But to wave the Battle Flag of the Army of Northern Virginia around like it means something, when that meaning has been co-opted by a couple of generations of domestic terrorists is insanity." _

This, of course, is wrong.

The intentions of those using the symbol, belong to the person using the symbol.

Just the same as. . . If I made the claim that you are calling every person that waves the American Flag a white supremacist, even though this is clearly something you have never written?  That would be false.  So I have no right to impute upon you something you have never said or written. . . yet you are in this thread imputing motive on folks by the way their use of a symbol makes others feel.

That is ridiculous.

How others feel about the use of a symbol?  That is on them.

The only thing that matters is what a person says about the use of that symbol.

All of the times folks in various states demanded that the Battle flag of Virginia be taken out of the State Capitol flags?  All of those instances were patently ridiculous. . . as none of those instances had anything at all to do with slavery, nothing.  It was purely a political move by the left and the federalists grasp for more power.

That had to do with depressing Southern Heritage.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Normally many folks don't want to deal with animal husbandry that are in gangs..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


I am not physically capable of hunting much anymore and prefer fishing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I have not discussed the intent of those waving the flag.  I have discussed why there are those who would feel a certain way about those who wave that flag.    And that they have good reason to feel that way.   If your parents, grandparents, and community were terrorized by people waving that battle flag of northern Virginia, it would tend to stick with you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So you are telling me how I should feel now?  Just like the mass media and schools tell the minorities here how they should feel.  Nice.  And you think these elite oligarchs are giving them "good reason," to feel that way, huh?

I had ancestors that were terrorized by this flag.

In fact, under this flag, this whole slave mess and "terror," was started in the first place. . . can we move to ban this flag world wide now?  






If not?  Then I hope you can finally identify why your propaganda sounds, just like it is. . . propaganda.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I am not telling you anything about how you should feel.

As far as your ancestors, were you there and saw it?   Did you see fear in your father's eyes from the terrorist acts?

You have tried to twist what I have said every way you can, and then accuse me of propaganda.    I have not spouted propaganda at all.    Just the explanation that there are people for whom the battle flag of northern Virginia was a symbol used by men who terrorized them and their families.    Not only that, the authorities often aided in the terrorism.  And these terrorist acts were not in another country or hundreds of years ago.  They were in THIS country and in my lifetime.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Hey WinterBorn 
What if we explain BOTH reactions the same way you did above ^

When people on the left complain the Dixie and Confederate culture and symbolism incites hostile feelings, that also applies to the "PC and woke culture" that invokes hostile feelings towards oppressive "fascist regimes that punished free speech".

You may not mean anything of the sort, as your whole point is to be against oppressive discrimination that subjugated people demeaned as a class.
Likewise, the Confederate historians and Southern patriots also seek freedom and denounce what they deem to be suppression of that. As Confederate Soldier also identifies himself as "not a racist and never will be." Clearly he does not intend any such message or appearance.

You also are not trying to impose on others.

However, similar to how you pointed out that hostile reactions are still going to get triggered, even without that intent, the same applies to you and others who respond with this criticism or even friendly advice. It is still going to trigger reactions because of "association with fascist tactics."

I just realized both sides trigger each other the same way "even if you don't have any such intention" of either racism/fascism. 

You pretty much explained how people on both sides feel.


----------



## Circe (Apr 10, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a "holler"? Welcome patriot!
> ...


"I'd rather be
In some dark holler 
Where the sun 
Don't never shine
Than to see you
Another man's darling
And to know
You'll never be mine.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




ahhh. . . . so now you believe I am trying to "twist" what you are saying when I accurately deconstruct your propaganda and nonsense eh?

. . . oh?  And now we are going to move the goal posts?  There is a time limit to when terror and hate matters?  I see.

It has an expiration date.  Interesting.


GTFO with your excuses for why we would believe there are good reasons for censoring thought and free expression.  I have no time for people carrying water for the authoritarians that want to divide this nation.

Most intelligent folks can figure out who the haters are, and who those are that are celebrating heritage.  If you want to sit there and tell the forum that folks are "offended," by normal people celebrating their heritage?  You are standing with the authoritarians that wish to crush freedom, liberty and free expression for all.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Dear MisterBeale 
Just because WinterBorn 
sympathizes with the people who take offense at Confederate symbolism doesn't mean he has to enforce mandates along those lines. I support my district's Congresswoman, Sheila Jackson Lee on democratic plans for converting public housing into self governing campus community programs www.campusplan.org yet we disagree on banning Confederate flags I believe is part of historic preservation and education. 
I sympathize but do not believe bans are the right approach but actually make the racial hostility worse.
I agree we need "reparations" but the generational disparity and injuries involve a spiritual process of healing and recovery that is voluntary. So the churches and nonprofits should manage this on a volutary basis.
While the state and govt can manage restitution to taxpayers and citizens for debts and damages based on property and tax money abused for racketeering.

Until we define all the tracks for solving these problems, you are right, the Liberals are lumping them all together and mixing which are the responsibility of individuals or churches that are voluntary charity, and which are truly within the jurisdiction and authority of public process through govt.

WinterBorn 
Is in the process and position of you and me trying to sort this out. We know we have biases toward the opposite ends of the spectrum. Let's just help each other prevent those two sides from imposing on each other.
You and I come across as enabling or tolerating, even encouraging or promoting "racism" and insensitivity that makes Blacks and other minorities feel excluded and demeaned as not counting in society.
I get that, even though I work just as hard to empower and include those voices as I support the voices and culture on the right.

WinterBorn 
And others voicing objection to the flag waving as insensitive or viewed as hostile to Blacks and minorities, come across as "supporting the fascist approach of banning these symbols". 

Despite how we come across, the common concern is we don't want fascist oppression based on race. We don't want the approaches to stopping Black profiling to go too far and become White bashing (although INDIVIDUALS have free speech to bash and vent against whoever they blame, this bias cannot be mandated into govt policies without violating Civil Rights laws against discrimination by race class or creed).

WinterBorn and MisterBeale 
Can we generally agree that the same way supporters of Confederate history want to protect our "free speech from govt bans" this is similar to the BLM and boycotters against businesses, flags or anthems, want "free speech to protest".

We prefer not to be called racist or fascist. 
But if we want our free speech, we must equally accept others have their free speech to call us what they want as well.

Where we all draw the line, we don't want onesided narrative pushed through media and party to lobby GOVT to adopt that other side without equally protecting our side.

We don't want lopsided public policy that endorses the other bias and punishes ours.

Is this a fair statement?


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


But it was exclusive WinterBorn 
People quit using it for anything else so it only meant one thing.
We don't agree to quit using Confederate references so that it only means proslavery racism.
Just like we don't all agree to change the meaning of marriage, or men and women to mean internal ID instead of genetically determined gender.

If people do not agree to change their beliefs, the govt cannot be abused to force them to comply.

That is the "belief" that liberals don't get. 
The liberal "belief" in statism does believe govt has authority to issue collective mandates.

But the Constitutionalists on the Libertarian side limit govt orders to just military and national security or emergency, and even the War Powers Act was challenged as overreaching. It still requires consent of the people.

Overriding or manipulating consent of the public doesn't count when you are censoring the dissent.

So that is where the objection to Statism and Fascism is coming from, while Liberals complain of oppression by calling it Racism or White Supremacy.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It's a pretty fair statement, but it has a pollyannish view of what is currently going on the world and general society.

What we have now, is a fascistic relationship between the foundations and corporations, with government, promoted by academia and the corporate sector, throughout the entire establishment.

There are multiple public/private partnerships, that due to their very quasi-private nature, are now enforcing *Newspeak*.  Since these relationships are out of the purview of the government, they can and do, enforce their own terms of debate, favoring the world view and interests of some out-groups, and not others.

As an example, on this very site.. . . . the software has automatic censors against derogatory language for blacks, and Jews, and Hispanics, but, if you want to use derogatory language for the Irish, Italians, or Poles?  Feel free.  I think you can poke fun at the Chinese and Japanese too.

So. . . tell me?  Who programs the software, and who decides who gets a cyber NEWSPEAK safe-space? 

We can't even use these words for comedy or joking around. . . that is authoritarian.  I KNOW who are the racists and nationalists.  I'm not one of them.  And having this software does not change who these trolls are, it only stifles free exchange of ideas. . . and if anything, it cloaks who these cads are all the more.

I agree with everything you said, but now, more than ever, our lives are run more by machines, companies and corporations, rather than free people and governments with lofty ideals, and these are the entities that not only control voting, but determine who gets funding for elections.  They are also the ones who determine what NEWSPEAK is now allowed.  Don't you see?

In my view?  It is either freedom for all. . . or freedom for none.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Dear MisterBeale 
I think you actually described what Liberals feel when they call systemic bias oppression or exclusion "white privilege."

The sense of the collective powers of corporate interests that make us all feel unequal and battling a goliath, the left blames on the church and state monopoly they see as favoring "white class culture".

While the right see the corporate monopoly on govt and media as coming from the "woke left" trying to compete with the right.

In the meantime, China that has no regulations on its work business or military policies is using its greater population and resources to overtake other countries and economy.

We can either unite to correct the problems causing waste, abuse and disparity and compel China and other leaders to resolve conflicts and problems without exploiting, extorting or coercing others. 

Or we can waste time attention and money competing to blame other parties to try to take back control of the narrative.

Can we agree on a narrative that goes after the real problems, and demands corrections we agree on?

All parties have a laundry list of violations debts or damages by govt abuses for which taxpayers can prove we are owed reimbursement. Can we agree to assess the costs of corrections needed, and invest in those areas of reforms.

If parties don't agree on priorities or approaches to reform, let us solve those problems within the parties that AGREE to fund those solutions. And allow 100% tax breaks as afforded to churches, by recognizing parties as political religious organizations with rights to tax breaks for investing in their own social programs, health care jobs, environmental restoration etc. 

Where we agree publicly, we should have no issue establishing govt policy, though we might have to spell out what is federal and what should be allocated to states proportionally such as having state reserve systems similar to the federal system.

Why not use our diverse party structures to organize representation and taxation by party or by district to accommodate where we have different cultures and approaches to govt.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



So you think a person who has seen the terrorist attacks in person, or has seen, first hand, the results of those attacks against a parent or grandparent, is the exact same as someone who has knowledge of terrorists attacks from 200+ years ago?    lol    Okey dokey then.

I am not moving goalposts at all.    I have been consistent in what I have said.

And please point out where I have advocated censorship.    There is a huge difference between censorship and recognizing that a symbol can be the source of anxiety, fear or hatred.    I have not said anything about banning anything.  Not once.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



Actually, the Confederates won most of the battles and inflicted more casualties with fewer men.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 10, 2021)

Hidden said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe people collect the coin roll wrappers?
> ...


Me neither . I'd make a shotgun barrel and ream it out to chamber them as slugs. Have Leblond /can do. Could you imagine 20 metal quarters hitting you in the face at 700-900 fps sailing like drunken frizbeez out of a 16 inch smooth bore in a 12" pattern at 20 feet  ?
BRB. I need some paper towels


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2021)

Missourian said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to our little slice of the interwebs...
> ...



lol ... where's your CONfed flag, 'eh?  if you couldn't figure that reply out, then donny loves you extra long time.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



just an FYI ... larry the cable guy isn't a real good ol' boy....he's from nebraska & that is just an act.


----------



## beautress (Apr 10, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Welcome  to USMB, Confederate Soldier. Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## miketx (Apr 10, 2021)

Well, where did he go?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> Well, where did he go?


Maybe he saw your pic of Stacy and is busy.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

miketx said:


> Well, where did he go?


Maybe after I mentioned my eager anticipation of our two newest young minds having a discussion, he actually viewed once of Frenchie's videos and headed for the hills?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

Where did he go? Why, perhaps he intro'd himself, spoke about the things he loves to do and y'all turned it into a history lesson complete with comments on his mask, the flag, etc and he said "fuck this shit. Old fogies want me off their lawn".

This is why we can't have nice things or young people here.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

Meanwhile...the rebel flag is part of history. I have no problem with it.

Reparations my ass. Give the same to the Irish who were treated like shit. Same with the Italians. Oh, and the native americans.

IF this guy comes back, I'd like to know what goodies he found on his hunts. Does he use a metal detector? Got pics of any super prizes he dug up?

You know. Meeting someone for the first time, having a cuppa or a soda, general howdydo.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 10, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> ...


What's a snipes?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 10, 2021)

Gracie said:


> IF this guy comes back, I'd like to know what goodies he found on his hunts. Does he use a metal detector? Got pics of any super prizes he dug up?


Yes, much more interesting than the rest of the verbal mudslide in the rest of this thread.
How'd you do with those Chinese maker marks on your snuff box, btw?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

AND fucking furthermore...it didn't help with a staff member joining in the fray instead of telling everyone to STAY ON TOPIC in the damn INTRO thread and being unbiased in his remarks. Not a good look, that. If a staff member doesn't follow their own rules they bust ass to enforce, why stay in such a place? I wouldn't/won't.

I'm grumpy. This place is starting to suck. Badly.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

Gracie said:


> AND fucking furthermore...it didn't help with a staff member joining in the fray instead of telling everyone to STAY ON TOPIC in the damn INTRO thread and being unbiased in his remarks. Not a good look, that. If a staff member doesn't follow their own rules they bust ass to enforce, why stay in such a place? I wouldn't/won't.
> 
> I'm grumpy. This place is starting to suck. Badly.


I'm glad you think it's funny that you broke your own fucking rule.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 10, 2021)

Have you got me on ignore Gracie?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...











						Snipe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Snipe hunt - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Where did he go? Why, perhaps he intro'd himself, spoke about the things he loves to do and y'all turned it into a history lesson complete with comments on his mask, the flag, etc and he said "fuck this shit. Old fogies want me off their lawn".
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things or young people here.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

GAB is starting to look good again. I can go to my fun groups and have a nice time and have nice things as well. And no staff members thumbing their nose at their own rules.

And, here is a promise. I keep my promises, too.

*I will never ever again post links to this place elsewhere.*

Now laugh at that,  WinterBorn . Har har. Rob this joint of possible donations as you grin.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

Gracie said:


> GAB is starting to look good again. I can go to my fun groups and have a nice time and have nice things as well. And no staff members thumbing their nose at their own rules.
> 
> And, here is a promise. I keep my promises, too.
> 
> ...


I was following Cynthia at Gab. . . then they got hacked. . . BIG TIME.   I never had a membership there, I am really loath to sign up anywhere, TBH.  I do sign up anywhere, it will probably be to get a membership at Corbett Report since his site *is backed up with an IPFS*, and this place isn't. Once the police state really gets crazy. . . well. . . . you know, the STATE and AWS can take away our free speech here, they can't touch him.


Everything disappeared from her profile at GAB after that hack.

Nothing there but contact info now.









						Far-Right Platform Gab Has Been Hacked—Including Private Data
					

The transparency group DDoSecrets says it will make the 70 GB of passwords, private posts, and more available to researchers, journalists, and social scientists.




					www.wired.com
				












						Gab goes offline after refusing to pay hackers, accuses Biden admin & ‘oligarch tyrants’ of wanting to shut them down
					

The social media site Gab blamed “oligarch tyrants” who keep the US “under occupation” for being forced offline, after they refused to pay a ransom in bitcoin to a hacker who had pilfered gigabytes of user data through an exploit.




					www.rt.com


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't know where else to go, so I guess it has to be gab for now. I don't want just politics. I want nice things too.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And likewise WinterBorn
People can wave flags to symbolize states rights, and not say or believe a single thing about slavery or racism.

This reminds me of being prochoice as in decriminalizing women, but being assumed or accused of being pro abortion.

Pro choice can mean pro due process.
It does not have to mean pro abortion.
You can be prochoice and against abortion
Just like you can be for states rights and against slavery and racism.

Confederate flags also stand for states rights.
They do not have to mean pro slavery.

Honestly, the tags on our clothes that say made in China or Indonesia probably do more to support slavery.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AND fucking furthermore...it didn't help with a staff member joining in the fray instead of telling everyone to STAY ON TOPIC in the damn INTRO thread and being unbiased in his remarks. Not a good look, that. If a staff member doesn't follow their own rules they bust ass to enforce, why stay in such a place? I wouldn't/won't.
> ...



What rule did I break?    The discussion was about the avatar of the new member.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> GAB is starting to look good again. I can go to my fun groups and have a nice time and have nice things as well. And no staff members thumbing their nose at their own rules.
> 
> And, here is a promise. I keep my promises, too.
> 
> ...



Ok.  If you insist.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Is he coming back?


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He posted today at 12:56am.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 11, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...



At 18, nobody knows much about the world. 

You can say "thank God I was home schooled", but really you can't know whether this is going to benefit you or not.

One thing should be certain in life, every five years you look back five years and you should say "I can't believe I thought like that".

If you don't, you haven't been thinking much or developing enough.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Where?

am? Yours or mine?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It was bullying a NEW MEMBER about his choice of an avie. You are staff. It's in  the INTRO thread. Do your job, asshole, instead of bashing a noob IN THE INTRO THREAD.

Never thought you a fucktard, but see now that you are. Fuck you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Bullying?    LMAO!!    Of all the things I have seen on these forums, if you think that is bullying you have lost your mind.

I do my job.   I also post.  I put up with obnoxious posters, baseless accusations of bias, and have to babysit hostile lunatics.   Why?   For the money?  There is none.   And a few dozen people have told me that my job is being a mod, not posting for myself.  In other words, I am supposed to give up doing the thing that made this place fun in order to maintain order in a place that has more in common with a mob of school children than with serious political discussions.

And I did not start the discussion of the flag.  I responded to the casual dismissal of the flag as an issue.

If you want to complain to the other mods, I will happily abide by whatever they think should happen.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You broke usmb's rules. You are a staff member. What part of INTRO thread being for INTRO do you not understand?
I have no intention of complaining to the other mods but you seem concerned that I would. You are part of them, idiot. Nothing would be done and you know it.

Now go cry some about how awful this "job" is when you willfully stepped into it, then commenced to not BE a mod.

Fucktard.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2021)

Lucy was right. You suck.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I did not "commence" to not be a mod.   I never stopped being a poster.    Funny, you don't complain about the ones who started the discussion of the flags.

Also, the INTRO is mainly to allow the poster to introduce themselves.   It is also to introduce the poster to the board.    To see what it is about.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Apr 11, 2021)

Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...



Don't worry about it.   It is the nature of this board.    I apologize if any of my discussion of the Confederate Flag or the battle Flag of Northern Virginia was an issue.

Again, welcome to the board.


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...


We will put you in time out!


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 11, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...












						USMB Rules and Guidelines
					

USMB Site Guidelines and Regulations  Registration Guidelines:  Individuals are allowed only one (1) account. Anyone found to be in violation risk having all accounts banned.   Site Wide Rules And Guidelines:  The following Rules Apply Everywhere unless otherwise stated on USMB, including Posts...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





Honestly?  I forget the rules most of the time.  If I had my way. . . we would just throw out all the rules and moderation. . . but I think they need it for liability purposes.


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...
> ...






Did you just assume my mental state?


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 11, 2021)

Gracie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Gracie
WinterBorn made it clear you and everyone are free to disagree with his post as equal members and people with opinions.
If you track back to see which replies WB liked, these were reasonable responses.

So I can see WB was acting and posting as an equal member. You can argue back equally to what WB posts as to content.

But arguing about moderation is a different issue. That was not really the issue here.
But apparently the APPEARANCE of unequal roles is a real issue triggering unequal reactions, so indirectly, yes.

WinterBorn
Besides not having time to help full time, and only having time sporadically, the other main reason I decided to go back to just being a regular member was this difference in perception. If I argue or dispute someone as an equal forum member, this is perceived as an equal peer, not as someone with more power to do something "if they didn't agree." I wanted to maintain equal choice if people want to change their approach, and freedom to argue all they want without fear I would treat them differently.

I lost some of that free speech because people could not always tell if I am speaking for myself, or if they have to "answer to me as a mod."

This happens with govt leaders as well, so I believe we need consensus so this bifurcation doesn't confuse things.

All the Mods here do an incredible job, heroic, to juggle the hats you wear.

If I can resituate myself to come back and help, I'd be honored and would like to raise money to buy USMB as its own endowment to keep it in the hands of free speech.

But I find I have a more effective influence on negotiating and encouraging positive points of agreement by sharing as an equal member where it's clear I'm not talking to someone as "a Mod with more power to take action if you argue back."

It makes me respect flacaltenn Coyote
and other Mods even more who can somehow balance both. I guess to show more proactively that you are not using your weight to reinforce onesided bias, you would have to oververbalize where you agree with opposing poster positions. You might have to "overcompensate visually" to show the same openness as a regular member, because of the perception of you as a Mod.

I know that even as a regular member of a group, when I respond to someone where we disagree, I already have to go out of my way to show I agree with some parts they mean, before I say points of clarification. And that is just peer to peer to get on equal footing despite differences. So with you wearing a Mod hat, I can only imagine you'd have to do even more of that verbal reassurance and connection so you aren't seen as trying to direct the convo as a Mod.

I think that might explain the dynamics here.

Sorry if this went off topic a bit,
But it was indirectly addressing why people objected to the comments criticizing the Confederate Flag image as triggering hostility.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 11, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...


Not a war. This is Nobel prize peacemaking going on. If you want to see wars, the flame zone is for that. Or I hear the Religion and Ethics section attracts trolling and flaming and might need its own BBQ pit for roasting if it gets too hot....


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Confederate Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...
> ...



I agree that the free nature of this board works well most of the time.

But some rules need to be applied.    To maintain the proper level of chaos.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Emily, I love your eloquent posts.     I laugh because often I cannot tell whether I am being praised or spanked until I read to the end of your posts.  Well done.


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Big dif in me and her.

Emily:

_Gracie
WinterBorn made it clear you and everyone are free to disagree with his post as equal members and people with opinions.
If you track back to see which replies WB liked, these were reasonable responses.

So I can see WB was acting and posting as an equal member. You can argue back equally to what WB posts as to content.

But arguing about moderation is a different issue. That was not really the issue here.
But apparently the APPEARANCE of unequal roles is a real issue triggering unequal reactions, so indirectly, yes.

WinterBorn
Besides not having time to help full time, and only having time sporadically, the other main reason I decided to go back to just being a regular member was this difference in perception. If I argue or dispute someone as an equal forum member, this is perceived as an equal peer, not as someone with more power to do something "if they didn't agree." I wanted to maintain equal choice if people want to change their approach, and freedom to argue all they want without fear I would treat them differently.

I lost some of that free speech because people could not always tell if I am speaking for myself, or if they have to "answer to me as a mod."

This happens with govt leaders as well, so I believe we need consensus so this bifurcation doesn't confuse things.

All the Mods here do an incredible job, heroic, to juggle the hats you wear.

If I can resituate myself to come back and help, I'd be honored and would like to raise money to buy USMB as its own endowment to keep it in the hands of free speech.

But I find I have a more effective influence on negotiating and encouraging positive points of agreement by sharing as an equal member where it's clear I'm not talking to someone as "a Mod with more power to take action if you argue back."

It makes me respect flacaltenn Coyote
and other Mods even more who can somehow balance both. I guess to show more proactively that you are not using your weight to reinforce onesided bias, you would have to oververbalize where you agree with opposing poster positions. You might have to "overcompensate visually" to show the same openness as a regular member, because of the perception of you as a Mod.

I know that even as a regular member of a group, when I respond to someone where we disagree, I already have to go out of my way to show I agree with some parts they mean, before I say points of clarification. And that is just peer to peer to get on equal footing despite differences. So with you wearing a Mod hat, I can only imagine you'd have to do even more of that verbal reassurance and connection so you aren't seen as trying to direct the convo as a Mod.

I think that might explain the dynamics here.

Sorry if this went off topic a bit,
But it was indirectly addressing why people objected to the comments criticizing the Confederate Flag image as triggering hostility. _

Me:


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I cannot tell whether I am being praised or spanked


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot tell whether I am being praised or spanked



Because spanking usually costs extra.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2021)

Not buying it.

/thread


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Mike, I think there is a big difference between you and a LOT of people.


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yessiree, they's buttholes and I'm not.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome to USMB.  I hope you've had all of your shots (except for teh Covid, which is mRNA genetic manipulation).


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 11, 2021)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yep, there are differences.


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm from Arkansas where I'm my own cousin.


----------



## playtime (Apr 12, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 12, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Lucy was right. You suck.



There's always an "agenda" behind "what Lucy believes"..  In this case, there are NO mods on USMB that would ever compare to her... Just sayin'. PM me if you need explanation..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 12, 2021)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You are about as much of an Arkansaurus as Billy Jeff or Shrillary Clinton..


----------



## miketx (Apr 12, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy was right. You suck.
> ...


Lucy is a crazy nazi bitch.


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2021)

miketx said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Can't trust any of the foreigners

They are either crazy authoritarian Nazi's.

Bat shit insane commies.

. . . oh, and we do have that one dopey, loony, monarchist wacky bird.

They all wish the Republic ill.

It is entertaining when _they_ fight each other though.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 14, 2021)

OldLady said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > .freedom, independence, self-reliance, self-sufficiency, sovereignty, autonomy from the federal government....those are things the stars and bars stand for.
> ...



And now we see the results of that.......which is gaining momentum....it is going to get much worse....but no one wants to hear bad news or the truth.....the masses want lies .....sweet little lies.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> You are about as much of an Arkansaurus as Billy Jeff or Shrillary Clinton..


I was really born in Arkansas here in what used to be called the Army Navy hospital.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> They all wish the Republic ill.


I think Lucy was pro USA, she was just nuts in a bad way.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2021)

miketx said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > They all wish the Republic ill.
> ...


I haven't seen a lot of her posts in a long time.  Unless she is posting under a new name. . .


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


She was banned I think.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2021)

Lucy is no longer here. I don't know where she is now.
She was very pro USA. She was also a bit high strung and got wackadoodle now and then. Who here wants to cast the first stone where they have not been wackadoodle once in awhile? Especially when they have as many kids that she has.

I said I was done with this thread, but I wanted to state my thoughts about Lucy. I liked her. She started some fun threads.

Anyway..I won't be banned like she was, but I'm fixin' to head off to greener pastures myself. My heart just ain't in usmb any more. Maybe that will change. Maybe not.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 14, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Lucy is no longer here. I don't know where she is now.
> She was very pro USA. She was also a bit high strung and got wackadoodle now and then. Who here wants to cast the first stone where they have not been wackadoodle once in awhile? Especially when they have as many kids that she has.
> 
> I said I was done with this thread, but I wanted to state my thoughts about Lucy. I liked her. She started some fun threads.
> ...



I hope you will stay.   Or come back.   Whatever you need.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2021)

miketx said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You are about as much of an Arkansaurus as Billy Jeff or Shrillary Clinton..
> ...



Hey we're soul brothers.. I was born in an Army hospital also... 
Dont remember much except the trumpets blaring revelry at 6AM every morning..


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 14, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


You weren't born, you spawned. 

Like a thing from Hell.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Lucy is no longer here. I don't know where she is now.
> She was very pro USA. She was also a bit high strung and got wackadoodle now and then. Who here wants to cast the first stone where they have not been wackadoodle once in awhile? Especially when they have as many kids that she has.
> 
> I said I was done with this thread, but I wanted to state my thoughts about Lucy. I liked her. She started some fun threads.
> ...



Don’t go.

You’re one of the few authentic ones.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Oy.

He’s my favourite.


----------



## miketx (Apr 15, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No matter how much you beg, I'm not pitch forking you in the ass.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Holy cow,  I just said hi, no need to start a war...


Hi there CF; the war will rage as it has done for years. This is just a taste. My grandkids are getting close to your age so as you step out into the world of USMB be prepared for some fun and frolic as well as some negative stuff. BTW; I'm from Oz and it's about 5am. I'm heading off to do some sailing later today; I've taken it up as I near retirement. I am very much a beginner so am crewing for a race team while I learn the ropes (literally). All the best while you're here. Live long and prosper.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 16, 2021)

miketx said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Soldier said:
> ...


Your cat hates you!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 16, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Oi!! I admit to being a CONSTITUTIONAL MONARCHIST but wish America not only no ill but long life and prosperity!  So does Mindful; another foreigner...............but you are correct about many of the others. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Apr 16, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> as well as some negative stuff.



Only ~ some?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 16, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Preparing for tomorrow’s funeral.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


A sad sad day indeed. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Heartbreakingly sad.....






Greg


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm in bloody tears


----------



## JWBooth (May 7, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good day gentlemen, my name is [REDACTED] and I am an 18 year old guy from the Eastern woods of Kentucky.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed conservative, and proud to be a conservative teen in a world full of moronic kids my age. I am home schooled (Thank God for that), and live on a farm surrounded by woods and "hollers". I love to relic hunt, hunt, bottle hunt, coin roll hunt, Bargain hunt, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Oh I’m a good ol rebel
Now that’s just what I am


----------

